# Letters home from school



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, so we had a case of MRSA and the new principal sent a letter home.  The letter is just this side of pathetic with grammar errors.  Is it wrong to expect the principal to send home a correctly worded, grammatically correct letter?  Even if his secretary wrote it, he should proof it, or have the English department proof it, before signing.  Don't you think?  Am I being unreasonable in my expectations?  This is a High School principal, the possible last leader some children will have before going out into the real world. Shouldn't he make sure the letters he signs his name to are correct?

Or am I just expecting too much?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess I'm at a different stage in life.  Maybe the important thing that day was getting the letter out.  If it makes you feel better by all means say something.  Where it will get you other than known as "that lady" I'm not sure


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 2, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, so we had a case of MRSA and the new principal sent a letter home. The letter is just this side of pathetic with grammar errors. Is it wrong to expect the principal to send home a correctly worded, grammatically correct letter? Even if his secretary wrote it, he should proof it, or have the English department proof it, before signing. Don't you think? Am I being unreasonable in my expectations? This is a High School principal, the possible last leader some children will have before going out into the real world. Shouldn't he make sure the letters he signs his name to are correct?
> 
> Or am I just expecting too much?


No you are right they should have perfect grammar and punctuation.
I certainly dont all though I try I used to know it all but never really needed to use it much until I came here and to think I used to great grades for it.
However I do think I get my messages across


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

> I guess I'm at a different stage in life. Maybe the important thing that day was getting the letter out. If it makes you feel better by all means say something. Where it will get you other than known as "that lady" I'm not sure


Well, since the school knows I was the assistant to the PR director at the school district, they might know my thought process.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 2, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> I guess I'm at a different stage in life. Maybe the important thing that day was getting the letter out. If it makes you feel better by all means say something. Where it will get you other than known as "that lady" I'm not sure


Yes as we get older its kind of ok but people working in the academic world must know this stuff.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yes as we get older its kind of ok but people working in the academic world must know this stuff.


And that's where I'm coming from.  This isn't from any old company, it's from the man leading the school teaching my daughter and grading her on her English skills.


----------



## mikki (Dec 2, 2007)

I got a letter home like that and my kids,who actually noticed the mistakes before me, were wondering what kind of grade they would get if they wrote something like that so we copied the letter without the school letter head or signature and they took it to their English teacher and asked them to edit it. You should have seen all the corrections.  By the end of the day it was all around the school and they must have gotten the point because I have never received another letter like that.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

mikki said:


> I got a letter home like that and my kids,who actually noticed the mistakes before me, were wondering what kind of grade they would get if they wrote something like that so we copied the letter without the school letter head or signature and they took it to their English teacher and asked them to edit it. You should have seen all the corrections.  By the end of the day it was all around the school and they must have gotten the point because I have never received another letter like that.


That's great!!  Glad the school got the point.


----------



## mikki (Dec 2, 2007)

It also made the kids see that everone makes mistakes. As much as we grownups want  the kids to believe we are perfect , I'm sorry to say we are not.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, composition is one of the first classes to be lost to budget cuts.  Before that class comes art, music appreciation, shop and home economics.   

Too many people say it is the message that counts, and not the way it is received (or delivered).  Hogwash, I say.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 2, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Unfortunately, composition is one of the first classes to be lost to budget cuts. Before that class comes art, music appreciation, shop and home economics.
> 
> Too many people say it is the message that counts, and not the way it is received (or delivered). Hogwash, I say.


I agree especially if you enter the business world or in any other world you dont want to come across as a complete moron and kids need to learn this.Its called the three Rs reading,writing and arithmetic.Out west its reading,riding and roping
Americans are not famous for good schooling but in Europe and Asia its a really serious issue.
One of my pet peeves is when some says pitchers instead of pictures I have met college graduates that cannot spell to save their lives.I never went to college but I can spell better than some.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2007)

Guess I'm from that  "old school" place because I think the  letter should've  been  written correctly.  Yes, the message  needed  to  get  out but, since it came  from an educational institution, it should  also have been properly done.

I feel fortunate that I had awesome English teachers in  my formative years and equally capable ones while in college.

The language (both  written  and  spoken) of our youth  has become  sloppy, IMO, and  that saddens me.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2007)

As a hiring manager in business, I was instantly turned off by any resume containing spelling or grammatical errors.  Considering how important a resume is in getting you an interview, one would expect it to be perfect.  So many were not even close.

I used to lecture my children on the importance of making a positive first impression in the manner of dress, as well as spoken and written language.  First impressions are very difficult to overturn.

I always try to write with correct grammar, punctuation and some style.  I usually reread and spell check my posts to ensure there are no errors because I think that's important.  Everything we write can be viewed by thousands of people and we will be judged by what they see.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 2, 2007)

The speed of the message should have nothing to do with grammatical and spelling errors.  It's not like they didn't have time to write it, copy it and distribute it.  It could be done in a day and be done correctly.  I would definitely say something about it.  It does reflect on the leadership of the school.  While it is good to let kids know we grownups make mistakes, we still need to set a good example for them for them to follow.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2007)

without a doubt, it should have been proofread and corrected before it was sent out. it's from the place that is charged with educating your children, for god's sake. if they can't write properly, what other shortcomings are they offering your kids? 
regardless of whether you'd be "that lady" or not, you should bring the fact to their attention. if nothing else, they'll realize that you're on top of things and might be more interested in your kids' education, since you obviously are.

i mean, don't embarrass anyone, but a phone or other private conversation can't hurt.

this reminds me of a letter that i received from the ceo of my company, les moonves, as a congratulations on my 20th anniversary on the job. my wife has written thousands of letters and drafted hundreds of leases in her jobs as a commercial real estate manager and while running a law office. every single i must be dotted and t crossed in both of those types of documents or it's cause for said document to be useless and thrown out.
well, when she read my congratulatory letter from the head honcho, she was amazed at the number of mistakes. this is from the office of a guy who makes $100k per _day,_ and his secretary can't write to save her life. dw wanted me to post it at work after she was able to take a red marker to it to point out the numerous errors, but i'd like to make it to 21 years, so i declined.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

A couple of mistakes are "ok" but if a letter sent home to parents by a professional representative of the school is full of grammatical and spelling errors then I would feel very uneasy myself, especially with the ease of using spellcheck.  I agree with others in sharing your concerns with the school office.  
If you're interested you should be able to find out how your child's school performed overall on achievment scores, district wide literacy tests, state required assessment tests, etc.,  and against other schools in the same  city district, as well as compared to other districts in the state.  Our Houston Chronicle publishes all of that info every year.  Quite interesting!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> A couple of mistakes are "ok" but if a letter sent home to parents by a professional representative of the school is full of grammatical and spelling errors then I would feel very uneasy myself, especially with the ease of using spellcheck.  I agree with others in sharing your concerns with the school office.
> If you're interested you should be able to find out how your child's school performed overall on achievment scores, district wide literacy tests, state required assessment tests, etc.,  and against other schools in the same  city district, as well as compared to other districts in the state.  Our Houston Chronicle publishes all of that info every year.  Quite interesting!



When did it become socially acceptable for a couple of mistakes to be okay?  Are we, as the receiver of a letter, not entitled to excellent communications?  
I disagree with you.  I don't believe a couple of mistakes are okay.


----------



## Rom (Dec 3, 2007)

It should be 100% grammatically correct. His teacher's wouldn't let their students get away with that, therefore he shouldn't be allowed to . I would've brought it to his attention and expressed to him that his lack of grammatical correctness leaves you wondering what kind of education your children are getting.

LOL you should mark his letter/mistakes with red and send it back with a big question mark on it


----------



## DawnT (Dec 3, 2007)

*Grammar*

Having worked in a school for 13 years, I find it unacceptable to get anything from an authority figure that is grammatically incorrect!!  While he/she may dictate it to a secretary, said secretary is able to spell check or use a dictionary!  I can.  You have every reason to expect this from the office of the High School Principal.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 3, 2007)

The same thing happens at the school where I work.  It is unacceptable.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> When did it become socially acceptable for a couple of mistakes to be okay?


When we realized that it was written by a human and that humans make mistakes.No one can be perfect 100% of the time and it expect that is unreasonable.

I think a letter home from the head of a school should be as error free as possible and should have been proofread and checked before it went out. If I got a letter though and it was missing a comma I would not freak out or anything. People make mistakes, period.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 3, 2007)

In my case it is not an isolated incident.  It happens quite often and it isn't one missing comma.  We wonder what parents think.  I, too, make many mistakes (did I say that?)


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

In that case I agree it is not acceptable Elaine. My comment was directed solely at Vera who was asking when a couple of mistakes became acceptable.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, he stepped up and took responsibility.  I went with a polite email and he replied.  Fact was, this was his first communication as the new principal, ergo his first impression to the parents of the school.  Not a stellar first impression for an academic leader.  But he did apologize and I'll leave it at that.  It was handled, he replied, and we move on.  I'm sure the next letter home will be written correctly.


----------



## DawnT (Dec 3, 2007)

Well done Callisto, well done!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

GB said:


> When we realized that it was written by a human and that humans make mistakes.No one can be perfect 100% of the time and it expect that is unreasonable.
> 
> I think a letter home from the head of a school should be as error free as possible and should have been proofread and checked before it went out. If I got a letter though and it was missing a comma I would not freak out or anything. People make mistakes, period.



You are trivializing my point.  I'm not referring to the omission of a comma; and I don't believe the letter in question was simply missing a comma.  Although, we were all taught how to correctly place commas in sentences.  I'm referring to grammatically incorrect sentences, misspelled words, inappropriate participles, run on sentences.  

Sending any communication without benefit of spell check or proofreading shows the sender is not overly concerned with how he presents himself.  It also demonstrates that he is little disturbed by the fact that he thinks little enough of the recipient.  

How we dress, how we conduct ourselves in public, how we converse, and even how we write are windows.  Must a suit be one thousand dollars?  No, but it should be neat and tidy.  Is is imperative to know which fork to use for the seafood course?  If you are planning to dine at a seafood restaurant, it is.  Should we endeavour to speak clearly and concisely?  Whyever would anyone ever consider otherwise?

Conversely, a letter delivered with errors is of little consequence, at the end of the day.  However, it's the decided nature of society that one letter, one conversation, one meal in the presence of a boor is 'no big thing'.  It's the adding and continued adding on of more improprieties that disturbs me.  I reject that it's okay to have a couple of errors.  If I permit it, then I'm demonstrating that I really don't deserve the very best that someone has to offer.   If I continue to permit it, than I only serve to add to the situation.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not think I am trivializing your point at all. You asked when it became socially acceptable for *a couple of mistakes* to be okay. A couple, in my book, is two. I was simply responding to your statement.

None of us know (with the exception of Callisto in NC) the extent of the mistakes made. We can assume from her post that they were more than a couple. In that case, as I have mentioned, I find it unacceptable. But when you ask a specific question as you did then I will answer that question and not one that I think maybe possibly you meant to ask instead. You asked about a couple and that is what I answered.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

Six errors in the first paragraph alone.  Spelling, capitalization, grammar, redundant sentence (putting the same statement in twice).  Essentially it was a mess.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

Well it is a good thing he has apologized.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2007)

GB said:


> I do not think I am trivializing your point at all. You asked when it became socially acceptable for *a couple of mistakes* to be okay. A couple, in my book, is two. I was simply responding to your statement.
> 
> None of us know (with the exception of Callisto in NC) the extent of the mistakes made. We can assume from her post that they were more than a couple. In that case, as I have mentioned, I find it unacceptable. But when you ask a specific question as you did then I will answer that question and not one that I think maybe possibly you meant to ask instead. You asked about a couple and that is what I answered.




I was musing regarding expatgirl's post that a couple of errors in a letter were okay.  I don't believe accepting one's human-ness is a pass to produce shoddy workmanship.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2007)

I know that is what you were doing which is why I made the comment I did. There is a big difference between making a couple of mistakes and producing shoddy workmanship.

Well just be glad that when you display your human-ness, people do not call you on it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

This is a very interesting thread. Thanks, Callisto, for starting it. I worry about the quality of my children's education, in particular the quality of their language skills, expressive as well as receptive. I think it's exceptionally important for them to have a good command of written English. In fact, it's so important to me that I have home schooled my children, who have excelled in college largely due to their strong language skills.

I definitely would find it disturbing to receive poorly composed communications from my child's school and would feel it necessary to address it in some way. I think Callisto handled it wonderfully. Communicating privately with the author is a polite and sensitive way to express your concerns. The point is not to embarrass but to address a concern about upholding high standards in your child's school.

I also think that it is equally important to promote kindness of spirit. For example, I would hope no one who is a guest in my home for dinner would expect the same level of culinary skill as they would expect at a fine restaurant or at Julia Child's home. I simply am not as capable in that area. 

There are people who aren't as skilled in composition or haven't had benefit of excellent education and thus do not use proper grammar and are poor spellers. My grandmother was an avid letter writer but had very little education. I remember as a child when I first realized they were full of errors. Because I loved and respected her, it simply helped me understand (as Mikki pointed out) that even adults aren't perfect. So while I place great value on well-written communications, I don't take _offense_ at mistakes in informal "letters".


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 3, 2007)

The biggest deal I had with this letter is that it was his first correspondence with parents.  That letter should be perfect.  It's the first impression, it should not have one error, let alone six in the first paragraph.  

Things like this: _We have notified the Iredell County Health Department of our single, confirmed case and confirmed case of MRSA.  _Seriously, redundant much?  

The more I read it the more I find fault including missing words.  They hyphenated water fountains.  The more I read it the more I just become ill that this man is leading my child's school.  

I already regularly shake my head over the school's most famous alumni.  Dale Earnhardt, Jr. graduated from MHS.  Regularly the man appears on television using "ain't" and other horrific grammar.  The entire English department regularly claims to not have taught him to attempt to reassure parents.  This letter didn't help instill confidence.  The school report card is great, but the new leadership is questionable at best.  At least Mr. Wirt too responsiblity.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

I absolutely agree with you. If we as parents don't hold the educators to _at least_ the same standards we hold our children to, then who is to blame? The truth is that we pay for our educational system and we need to be careful and attentive to the job they are doing.

I am impressed with the way you did it because that man is the head of your child's school. He is in a position of great power and so he should accept the responsibility of setting an exemplary example. Now that you have made him aware that you as a parent expect more attention to his work, you are in a position to hold him to it by reading future correspondence carefully and protesting poorly crafted communications. It will be interesting to see if he keeps his word.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree that schools are charged with teaching our children proper English, however they cannot be held completely accountable for children actually USING this knowledge. 

Education begins at home, and if Dale Jr is going to say ain't, I do believe that is more an "environmental" issue than anything else. When it comes down to it, parents are responsible for requiring a child USES the things they learn in school.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 4, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> You are trivializing my point. I'm not referring to the omission of a comma; and I don't believe the letter in question was simply missing a comma. Although, we were all taught how to correctly place commas in sentences. I'm referring to grammatically incorrect sentences, misspelled words, inappropriate participles, run on sentences.
> 
> Sending any communication without benefit of spell check or proofreading shows the sender is not overly concerned with how he presents himself. It also demonstrates that he is little disturbed by the fact that he thinks little enough of the recipient.
> 
> ...


 
This is so funny!!

I just ran this high lighted area through my spell checker VB and it came up with 7 errors.  Can you find them?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> I agree that schools are charged with teaching our children proper English, however they cannot be held completely accountable for children actually USING this knowledge.
> 
> Education begins at home, and if Dale Jr is going to say ain't, I do believe that is more an "environmental" issue than anything else. When it comes down to it, parents are responsible for requiring a child USES the things they learn in school.


If you ever heard the rest of his family, you know he didn't get it from them.  The point being, the entire English department of the entire MGSD tries very hard to break all children of that.  His father never used it, his sister doesn't.  It's not always environment and it is always embarrassing for the teachers he had.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

bethzaring said:


> This is so funny!!
> 
> I just ran this high lighted area through my spell checker VB and it came up with 7 errors.  Can you find them?


Interesting.  I get no spelling errors.  I get one British spelling for endeavour (my friend lives in Canada and that's how she spells it too) and I get one missed space between a word.  That's all.  There certainly weren't 7 in what she wrote.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Interesting. I get no spelling errors. I get one British spelling for endeavour (my friend lives in Canada and that's how she spells it too) and I get one missed space between a word. That's all. There certainly weren't 7 in what she wrote.


 
My spell checker scans for all grammatical errors.  VB started one sentence with "Is is imperative".  My checker picks up errors like that error.  My checker detected (7) seven errors.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

bethzaring said:


> My spell checker scans for all grammatical errors.  VB started one sentence with "Is is imperative".  My checker picks up errors like that error.  My checker detected (7) seven errors.


Is is isn't a spelling error.  You said spelling errors/ran it through spell check.  I still do not get seven.  I ran it again with grammar check on, still don't get seven.


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> You said spelling errors/ran it through spell check.


Actually she did not. Go back and read her post. She said she ran it through her spell checker and it came up with *7 errors*.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

GB said:


> Actually she did not. Go back and read her post. She said she ran it through her spell checker and it came up with *7 errors*.


She said she ran it through spell check, she didn't say she ran it through spell/grammar check.  As I said, I ran it again using both and still don't get 7 errors.


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes she said she ran it through her spell check (which she did) and got 7 errors (which she did). She did not say she got 7 spelling errors like you claim she said. She said her spell check (which also happens to check grammar) came back with 7 errors.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

You have obviously chosen not to read what I wrote.  FINE.  What I said was I do not, running the passage through spell check with grammar check, get 7 errors.  Spelling and/or grammar.  I said that.  You have chosen not to see that that's what I said.  Yes, I assumed and stated so, that by running it through spell check she got spelling errors.  She did not indicate she ran it through grammar check, only spell check.  I then stated I re-ran it and still do not get 7 total of any kind errors.  I get two and one British spelling.  Grammar check found nothing on my computer with the level set at FORMAL.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 4, 2007)

Well all I can say is huked on foniks rilly wurked for mi.


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

It wurked for mi to jp, play nice everyone,it's just a discussion. Everyone makes honest mistakes that is how you learn,just dont make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Well all I can say is huked on foniks rilly wurked for mi.


WHA???  

I can't understand that at all.


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto-- its a joke about hooked on phonics. Someone had to lighten things up, Thanks jp


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> You have obviously chosen not to read what I wrote.  FINE.  What I said was I do not, running the passage through spell check with grammar check, get 7 errors.  Spelling and/or grammar.  I said that.  You have chosen not to see that that's what I said.  Yes, I assumed and stated so, that by running it through spell check she got spelling errors.  She did not indicate she ran it through grammar check, only spell check.  I then stated I re-ran it and still do not get 7 total of any kind errors.  I get two and one British spelling.  Grammar check found nothing on my computer with the level set at FORMAL.


I am taking this to PM as this has gotten far off track of the original topic.


----------



## lulu (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow. People have got really steamed over this one.  DC and spelling have a chequered history, perhaps we can move on quickly from this!? 

 VB is known as a stickler for correctness, I really admire that and love it in her. But even she can make the odd mistake...I'm not saying how many

Nevertheless, I think a post on  forum, however ironic it turns out to be, is a very different scenario from a headteacher's letter home to parents.  Vera is not teaching my children nor writing in a professional capacity.  Also, I would expect, if as most teachers do, she had hadn't it to a secretary to print out, or type up, it would have been proof read.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

mikki said:


> Callisto-- its a joke about hooked on phonics. Someone had to lighten things up, Thanks jp


You got hooked on phonics out of that?  I thought it was a foreign language.  Then again, I always looked at this picture and read it as Fudd as in Elmer.  I had to have someone explain it to me.  She was an elementary school teacher so she read in a different language than I did.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Interesting.  I get no spelling errors.  I get one British spelling for endeavour (my friend lives in Canada and that's how she spells it too) and I get one missed space between a word.  That's all.  There certainly weren't 7 in what she wrote.



I pasted it into Word and got 7 spelling and grammar errors ("whyever" was tagged as a spelling error). It didn't happen in this case, but sometimes items flagged as grammatical errors are really style differences, which is a matter of choice.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I pasted it into Word and got 7 spelling and grammar errors ("whyever" was tagged as a spelling error). It didn't happen in this case, but sometimes items flagged as grammatical errors are really style differences, which is a matter of choice.


That could be.  It all depends on the setting you have your grammar check at.  I also don't count endeavour because I add the U to rumour, behaviour, and switch the e and the r on theatre.  Whyever was tagged spelling but was really a space issue.  I'm still wondering what the other errors were which was the original point.  I got three, what are the four others?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2007)

dogs are notoriously bad spellers.

i'd ask my dog how his day was, and he'd always reply "ruff".


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

It's kind of a joke in my family, When we spell something they way it sounds and it's no right and someone in the family sees it, they always say you learned that through hooked on phonics didn't you. Then they usually fix the mistake and thats it. No one feels stupid that they didn't know how to spell a word.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> That could be.  It all depends on the setting you have your grammar check at.  I also don't count endeavour because I add the U to rumour, behaviour, and switch the e and the r on theatre.  Whyever was tagged spelling but was really a space issue.  I'm still wondering what the other errors were which was the original point.  I got three, what are the four others?



"Whyever" is not in the dictionary; I suppose that's why it was tagged a spelling error. If you're using American English, then endeavour, rumour, behaviour, and theatre are incorrect. Part of my day job is editing copy for publication; for professional purposes at least, it's important to choose a reference tool (a specific dictionary) and style guide (we use the Associated Press Stylebook) and to be consistent.

The other errors are: 

Sentence fragment (and the comma should not be there) - Although, we were all taught how to correctly place commas in sentences. 

Duplicate word - Is is 

Requires "or" after "conversation" - However, it's the decided nature of society that one letter, one conversation, one meal in the presence of a boor is 'no big thing'. 

Sentence fragment - Whyever would anyone ever consider otherwise?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> "Whyever" is not in the dictionary; I suppose that's why it was tagged a spelling error. If you're using American English, then endeavour, rumour, behaviour, and theatre are incorrect. Part of my day job is editing copy for publication; for professional purposes at least, it's important to choose a reference tool (a specific dictionary) and style guide (we use the Associated Press Stylebook) and to be consistent.
> 
> The other errors are:
> 
> ...


That's what I got too, but I also got the "passive voice - suggest active voice" flag.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

buckytom said:


> dogs are notoriously bad spellers.
> 
> i'd ask my dog how his day was, and he'd always reply "ruff".


 I love you, bt. (But you should do something about your dog's spelling skills!)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 4, 2007)

mikki said:


> Callisto-- its a joke about hooked on phonics. Someone had to lighten things up, Thanks jp


Thanks mikki at least some of us have a sense of humor.Not to say I never went off the deep end a few times myself.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok,Ok everybody.Lets all take our medications and do our deep breathing exercises.


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

Breath in...Breath out...nice and slow now... in...out...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2007)

lol, breath*e.*

breathe, breathe in the air 
don't be afraid to care 
leave, but don't leave me 
look around 
choose your own ground


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, breath*e.*quote]
> You're in fine form today, bt!


----------



## mikki (Dec 4, 2007)

there goes that hooked on phonics learning again!!!lol


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Thanks mikki at least some of us have a sense of humor.Not to say I never went off the deep end a few times myself.


Not lack of sense of humour, lack of understanding what was written.  I would not have been a well liked elementary school teacher because I'd just fail them all because I couldn't understand what they were trying to write.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Ok,Ok everybody.Lets all take our medications and do our deep breathing exercises.


Oh, if only I had meds to take so I could breathe!  I'm dying here.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 4, 2007)

This is the fact of life - poor grammar and spelling (spelling is the death of me) for someone born and raised here is without excuse. Try that letter in a portfolio and see how far one climbs in the business world. 

This last quarter I sat in on a sociology class (as a 60+ guest). The teacher is about 34 from Ukraine with a PhD from Cornell. At the start of the class she made it very plain to everyone that papers with grammer and spelling errors would not be graded. Period. Those needing help were referred to the remedial English class and I promise there were a bunch of potential candidates. Our cream is being watered down by what Callisto is talking about. It's sad.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 4, 2007)

buckytom said:


> lol, breath*e.*
> 
> breathe, breathe in the air
> don't be afraid to care
> ...


I probably would have got that wrong to but usually when I see it done right I try to remember it.I for one cannot get into this debate because I know my grammer,punctuation and spelling is not up to par.But I know it and try my best.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> I probably would have got that wrong to but usually when I see it done right I try to remember it.I for one cannot get into this debate because I know my grammer,punctuation and spelling is not up to par.But I know it and try my best.


I think that's a point we need to clarify here. Callisto was upset because a message from her child's Principal was badly written, with many obvious mistakes that should have been obvious to someone _in that profession_. She was upset because this person is the head of the school where her child is educated. I would be, too.

Most of us would be upset if our doctor didn't understand medical terminology because that is their job and we depend upon them doing their job well. We'd probably think twice about taking our car to a mechanic who doesn't know how to change oil or other fluids because we depend upon them to do their job well and keep our cars running. But we don't expect that everyone we know be equally proficient in auto mechanics or medical care.

The thrust of this thread is _not_ to make anyone here to feel embarrassed or worry they will be thought less of because they may make spelling or grammatical errors in a post, IMO. My understanding is that Callisto is upset that a person serving in the capacity of educator for her daughter was setting a poor example and she is concerned that it will lower standards at the school in the future.

JP, you have helped me so many times when I've had questions and I am so grateful for your skill and knowledge and generosity in sharing with me. I know I'm not the only one. So let's just assume "present company excepted" in this thread and nobody worry if they make a mistake or a typo or an error in grammar.


----------



## DawnT (Dec 5, 2007)

Well said, well said. No one is judged at this site. We seek opinions, and others' experiences on a variety of subjects. Dawn T ;>)


----------

